# A short Second Introduction.



## Zida'sukara (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello,

just using the privilage to introduce myself for the second time. Due to a not so friendly translation of my previous Username(at the registration I was not aware of this), my name has changed from Abafang**l to Zida'sukara. 

Barbara


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Carol (Mar 8, 2007)

Barbara we are really happy to have you here.  I've been enjoying your posts a lot


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you Carol!


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, welcome again, Barbara!


----------



## Drac (Mar 8, 2007)

Does this new name have a particular meaning to you???


----------



## Kacey (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome again!  :wavey:


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 8, 2007)

Drac said:


> Does this new name have a particular meaning to you???


 
Did you read the 4 books from Tad Williams - Memory, Sorrow and Thorn? In these books there is an elfish Folk who are called Zidaya.  

My name I made up for a Roll Game (Character Game). I am a Half-Elf warrior in that game and my big fantasy told me that Zida'sukara means "Born from Zidaya."


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome again! Enjoy the board!


----------



## gixxershane (Mar 8, 2007)

welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Tames D (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome again.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Barbara!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 11, 2007)

Hello Barbara, welcome to MT ... again!


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you all...again!!


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 25, 2007)

Well, sorry for the late reply...  Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## exile (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome (back), Barbara!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 26, 2007)

Zida'sukara said:


> Hello,
> 
> Abafang**l to Zida'sukara.
> 
> Barbara


 
I was wondering if it was a mistake or not.

Welcome again


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 26, 2007)

also sorry for the late reply but

welcome once  again to martialtalk


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you all for your warm welcome again!!


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 27, 2007)

Yea yea yea, you're just after attention aren't you?  

Seriously, it's great to have you here, keep posting B!


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 27, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> Yea yea yea, you're just after attention aren't you?
> 
> Seriously, it's great to have you here, keep posting B!


 
Of course I do and I am loving it!!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to the board, Barbie!


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to the board a second time


----------



## Zida'sukara (Apr 4, 2007)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Welcome to the board, Barbie!


 
I havent been called that way, for a long time, brings up memories. 

Its usually Babs or Barrie. 

Thank you all for your second warm welcomes.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome back to MT!!!


----------



## Zida'sukara (Jun 6, 2007)

Because I am so excited, I just wanted to let everybody know that I will start in week 27 or 28!! I contacted the dojo where I want to train and I can come still before the summerstop. The exact date i cannot tell because it will be in the chaos of my movings but there are 4 lessons in these weeks. 

I am very excited but also very very nervous to return. It has been a long time and I am afraid to do something wrong and even afraid of being to nervous in the class what is making me nervous again! Well you know. 
I am very happy!!!


----------



## Hawke (Jun 6, 2007)

Greetings Babs!

Welcome to MT.  Coming back to a MA can be nervous.  Hope you meet some cool people at your dojo.  

Cheers.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 6, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT..again!


----------



## seasoned (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome again, a great place to hang, as you know already.


----------



## Rabu (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice to meet ya!


----------

